# use of flex fuel



## hd95 (May 20, 2002)

can the new flex fuel E-85 be use instead reg type of gas in a old od 5 hp honda motor ?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

E-85 should ONLY be used in cars and trucks that states OK for use with E-85 fuel.
the fuel burn is different, engine timing and fuel/air mixture is also different.

could do damage to the engine.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

so far there are NO SMALL ENGINES that will run E-85, but they are in the works


----------



## me4get (May 31, 2004)

E85 requires rejetting of the carb to run correctly, it can be done, but may not be worth it.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I've got a "91" honda crx 1.6L with 195,xxx on the clock. E-85 is the only fuel in it for the last 30-35,000 miles. I changed nothing, and runs great...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

SlaminRC17 said:


> I've got a "91" honda crx 1.6L with 195,xxx on the clock. E-85 is the only fuel in it for the last 30-35,000 miles. I changed nothing, and runs great...


thats a car though

4 cylinders versus 1 = HUGE difference

cars actually put out a hotter spark than a small engine does, but that isn't the only reason why, compression is another huge reason


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

the honda mostly has computer controlled timing and fuel injection. does the little engine have the same...I think NOT...


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Now, all I was stating was that they said my honda wouldn't run on the E-85 (I know for sure that it is not "designed" for this type of fuel). I was just sharing my personal knowledge of what I knew about it. I completely understand the differences in the overall engine's we are talking about. Kevin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I doubt that E-85 would do any damage to the engine itself, if you could get it to run on E-85. The BTU rating of this fuel is considerably lower then that of gasoline, so you would have to change the jetting in the carburetor, and the burn characteristics might require a little different timing, in order to get the engine to run properly with E-85. The big difference could be damage to the fuel system components if they are not designed to be used with an alcohol based fuel. I doubt that a carburetor type engine set up to be used with gasoline will even run on E-85, at least good enough to use in an application.


----------



## hd95 (May 20, 2002)

A BIG THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR REPLY:wave:


----------

